# Crosscut sled ideas



## pdanielson (Dec 28, 2011)

I recently ordered 2 incra ims1 18" miter slot bars and plan on making myself a new crosscut sled to replace my old, inaccurate one. Anyone have any features they love, features they hate, or just ideas in general?


----------



## woodman88 (Feb 24, 2011)

Check out the one I just posted I love it Cant remember which magazine I got the plans from But I think I have a copy in my file cabinet if interested.It Is basically a zero clearance also that is adjustable for dado blades to.It also has a optional box joint jig that just screws on.I didnt say in the post but it is 4 ft long and with the 2 knobs on the back it can be broke down to 2 ft


----------



## pdanielson (Dec 28, 2011)

that looks like a great sled! I'd be interested in a copy of the article if you have it.


----------



## woodman88 (Feb 24, 2011)

I will check for it when I get back to the shop 2moro I am pretty sure I still have the magazine will let you know


----------



## pdanielson (Dec 28, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

http://lumberjocks.com/wnwoodworkingschool/blog/28570


----------



## woodman88 (Feb 24, 2011)

Accually I just found where I got the plans Go to PLANSNOW.COM it is under shop jigs.You can download it for $5.95 I have used that site quite abit they have some really nice plans


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

First, here's my corsscut sled:


I based it off of Gary Rogowski's crosscut sled, particularly using bolts for the front fence rather than screws. It makes aligning the fence to blade a LOT easier.

Here's my plans for my next cc sled:
This one will be my keeper so I'm adding all the features I wish my current sled had.
• I plan on implementing flip stops since stops are used a LOT on the sled.
• I plan on making inserts for the face of the fence that slide out to be replaced so I'll always have a ZCI where the blade cuts (not necessary on the base of the sled IMHO).
• It will also be a bit longer (not wider).
• Also use the incra runners I have.
• I'll use 3/4" material for the base instead of 1/2".


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

I built a sled for the class room at the local college cabinet making coarse I take. I still plan to post the build as a finished project but have been busy with big work projects and haven't got to it yet. I got most the ideas for mine from John Nixon. His Super Sled is not hard to build and has a lot of really nice features. Miter fences, A tenoning jig, and an adjustable stop were the most attractive features to me. He has a great web site called EagleLakeWoodworking. com where he offers free Sketchup plans (Whlie your there check out the pool table he built). I have seen John's Super Sled design used over and over here on LJs. It's become quite popular Here's one of the nicest examples you'll find.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

On my crosscut sled, I made the fence 38in long in order to allow me to crosscut pieces up to 36in and still use a block to make identical parts. Depending on how deep you make your sled, you can determine just how 'wide' a board you can crosscut. I also have a couple links on my super sled project page that you might find useful.

Enjoy, I use mine all of the time.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/57667


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

This is the one I made, it is great and if you have your table saw square, squaring the sled is as easy as using a precision square against the fence.

scroll down to almost the bottom of the page.

http://www.bridgecitytools.com/blog/2010/09/


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

If you been around for a while, you would remember Niki who has passed on, but before he did he made one wicked awesome sled for the TableSaw….

and



and


----------



## jcwalleye (Dec 26, 2009)

Check this one out.










It has a replaceable zero clearance insert. I built one from MDF and it works great for cross cuts and dadoes. Only problem is it weighs a ton.


----------

